# Problem writing CD/DVD



## niekgigashvili (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi I have problem writing CD or DVD. I'm using k3b not cdrtools or dvd+rw-tools. When iI insert CD or DVD it is seen and k3b also sees it as Empty medium but in the writing process error pops that there is no suitable medium. I have tried all stuff thought it was cdrtools' fault then k3bs however iI discovered this with `dmesg`:


```
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
```

anything would be helpful I'm on 10.2-RELEASE thanks.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 13, 2015)

nickag said:


> Logical block address out of range


Bad media?


----------



## uzsolt (Nov 13, 2015)

nickag said:


> I'm using k3b not cdrtools or dvd+rw-tools.


sysutils/k3b-kde4 is a frontend to sysutils/dvd+rw-tools.


----------



## niekgigashvili (Nov 14, 2015)

uzsolt said:


> sysutils/k3b-kde4 is a frontend to sysutils/dvd+rw-tools.



I know that but I think problem is not the tools or the k3b. I don't know about media. It reads CDs and DVDs.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 14, 2015)

nickag said:


> I don't know about media. It reads cds and dvds


Have you ever burned a CD/DVD successfully with your current brand of blank CD/DVDs? Do you know they work with your writer?


----------



## niekgigashvili (Nov 14, 2015)

tobik said:


> Have you ever burned a CD/DVD successfully with your current brand of blank CD/DVDs? Do you know they work with your writer?


I tried different DVD brand and burning finished without errors but there was no data on it. Used the same DVD burned some data on other laptop and I read it with this writer.
`dmesg` showed the same error I have written earlier.


----------



## niekgigashvili (Nov 14, 2015)

My guess will be that something is wrong with the writer but fact that CD/DVD is read is a bit confusing.


----------



## niekgigashvili (Nov 25, 2015)

Unfortunately I was unable to find a solution for this issue


----------



## Sevendogs (Jul 21, 2016)

I have the exact same issue using xfburn. Troubleshooting as we speak - will post back if I get it resolved. I am using a Plextor drive and Memorex CD-Rs. Have not tried with DVDs yet. Xfburn fails with the following error:

```
** (xfburn:1119): WARNING **: [FATAL] 131357: SCSI error on write(-102,16): [2 04 08] Drive not ready. Logical unit is not ready.
** (xfburn:1119): WARNING **: [FATAL] 131339: Burn run failed (0)(0)
```

I also get the same errors in dmesg the OP listed above. The drive recognizes the media, as does Thunar (using xfce).


----------



## niekgigashvili (Jul 21, 2016)

I had hardware problem so i changed CD/DVD drive and it works fine. Maybe try different brand of CD/DVDs and
command line tools also if the results are the same try external CD/DVD drive. In my case after burning with 
external CD/DVD drive I decided to change original one.


----------

